# Sylvania Tract Camping and Canoeing



## wexman (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm going to this area in the upper peninsula by Watersmeet this summer with a group of scouts and adult leaders. I'm interested in any and all comments that anyone has reagrding points of interest and fishing tips. We will be canoeing and camping for 5 days throughout this area. Thanks Wexman


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

plan for black flies.....crooked lake allows motors..the boaters often don't care that you are in a canoe...........smallies are the predominant gamefish species....go barbless(if you can,these fish are old,grow slowly)..try the odd lure or presentation...with clear water and most hikers,campers, canoeists using similar baits...they do be accustomed to them:lol:..........and be aware there are bear in the area.....(i just hate crawlin out of a sleepin bag, middle of the night with skivvies on bangin pots together to shoo them away:lol


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

wexman said:


> .... I'm interested in any and all comments that anyone has reagrding points of interest and fishing tips....


Here's a couple. Bond Falls is one of the most beautiful waterfalls up here, and the kids would get a kick out of the Paulding lights

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paulding_Light


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Wexman, that is an excellent area to canoe, camp, and fish. I would recommend picking up a book called "Fish Sylvania by Russ Warye. Has maps of all the lakes and great fishing recommendations.

Some of the best bass and pike fishing in the state can be had there using a variety of techniques and tackle. 

I also agree with Paulding lights and Bonds falls. A day paddle down the Middle branch out of the Watersmeet is also an outstanding canoeing and fishing trip. You can even camp at Burn Dam access.


----------



## wexman (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies I have found and ordered the fishing sylvania book I'm sure it will be a big help. As for the black flies and the bears everyone is taking bug spray and headnets and all that stuff. We are planning on using bear bags hoisted off the ground so hopefully we can avoid any encounters. If time allows we want to take in the waterfalls Thanks Wexman


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

My son and I went there from June 10-13. This is one beautiful place that I am sure your group will enjoy. Sounds like you have things covered re' bears and bugs. Talking with the park ranger, it doesn't sound like the bears are as numerous/pesty as they are in the BWCA however.

From my little experience, what Shametamer says is spot on. While I didn't see alot of folks on the back lakes, there were usually a few canoes/kayaks working for fish. Most of the fishermen I ran into I would rate as more than casual anglers, as most seem to know the areas potential. As such, keep changing up until you have success and fish the low light periods (early AM and evenings)


----------

